# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الاثنين 10 / 2 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صبااح الخير

حالة الطقس لليوم ..


 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الأثنين 10/02/1431  الموافق  25/01/2010

توالي درجات الحرارة إنخفاضها على مناطق شمال  المملكة ويمتد حتى الأجزاء الشمالية من المنطقة الشرقية ، الرياض والمدينة المنورة  يصحب ذلك نشاط في الرياح السطحية مثيرةً للأتربة والغبار وتحد من مدى الرؤية  الأفقية . مع وجود تشكيلات من السحب على المنطقة الشرقية وأجزاء من القصيم والرياض  في حين تظهر السحب الركامية على مرتفعات الباحة قد تشمل مرتفعات الطائف، عسير  وجازان . وتزداد نسبة الرطوبة على مناطق شمال المملكة والأجزاء الشمالية من وسط  المملكة والمرتفعات الجنوبية الغربية مع فرصة لتكون الضباب خلال الليل والصباح  الباكر


البحر الأحمر :

 الرياح السطحية: شمالية غربية بسرعة 15 – 42 كم/ساعة على  الجزئين الشمالي والأوسط في حين تكون جنوبية غربية على الجزء الجنوبي. 
ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف ، قد يصل إلى مترين  خاصةً الجزء الأوسط .
 حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج.

الخليج العربي :

الرياح السطحية: جنوبية إلى جنوبية غربية بسرعة 15- 42  كم/ساعة .
ارتفاع الموج: من نصف متر الى متر ونصف .  
حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج.

 طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه  7 و 24 دقيقه صباحا ً:

درجة الحراره / 17 مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 93 %

سرعة الرياح /  2 كم / ساعه

الرؤيه /  3 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مشروع السلامة المرورية يوقف « الدهس» في 4 مواقع  بالقطيف


أكد مدير إدارة المرور بمحافظة القطيف العقيد متعب بن قويد نجاح  مشروع السلامة المرورية على الطرق السريعة بالمحافظة. موضحا أنه منذ بدء الاستفادة  الفعلية من المشروع قبل 6 أشهر لم تشهد المحافظة وقوع حوادث دهس بالمناطق التي  شملها المشروع , مبينا أن توسيع نطاقه سيساهم في القضاء على حوادث الدهس بشكل كلي.  وقال رئيس بلدية المحافظة المهندس خالد الدوسري ان المشروع جاء بعد تزايد حالات  الدهس على الطرقات السريعة بالمحافظة والتي راح ضحيتها الأطفال والكبار على حد سواء  . وأضاف ان المشروع تكلف 4.5 مليون ريال ويرتكز على 3 عناصر «المركبة والطريق  والعنصر البشري» من أجل سلامة المارة ويساعد على الإبطاء من سرعة السيارات ويشمل  تركيب حواجز حديدية وتركيب إشارات ضوئية للمشاة وكذا مطبات عريضة تستخدم كممرات  مشاه كما تم وضع مطبات في شوارع أحد بتاروت والقدس بالقطيف والإمام علي بصفوى  والملك عبدالعزيز بسيهات . يذكر أن الحوادث المرورية بالمحافظة شهدت انخفاضا ملحوظا  العام الماضي بواقع 7872 حادثا مقارنة مع عام 1429هـ والذي كان فيه عدد الحوادث  13258 حادثا ,وبلغت الحوادث البسيطة 7380 حادثا العام الماضي بينما بلغت 13224 في  عام 1429هـ، بينما سجلت الحوادث الجسيمة في العام الماضي ارتفاعا بواقع 492 حادثا  فى عام 1429هـ والتي كانت 427 حادثا ، كما انخفض عدد الوفيات الى 72 حالة العام  الماضي بينما بلغ في عام 1429هـ 81 حالة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الجناة فروا بها إلى مكان مجهول

8 شباب يخطفون خادمة ويتناوبون على اغتصابها بالقطيف


اقدم 8 اشخاص على اختطاف عاملة منزلية أمام أعين سيدة تعمل  بمنزلها وبالرغم من تعالي صرخات السيدة الا ان احدا لم يستجب ولم تستطع أن تقدم لها  المساعدة .
وهرولت السيدة إلى داخل المنزل مستنجدة بزوجها الذي هرع لباب المنزل  محاولا إنقاذ العاملة لكن الجناة فروا بها لمكان مجهول. 
تكشفت الجريمة البشعة  حيث اعتدى 8 أشخاص بالضرب وفعل الفاحشة بالعاملة المنزلية (21 عاما) بعد اختطافها  من منزل كفيلها بحي المزروع بمحافظة القطيف مساء أمس الأول.
وتعود تفاصيل  الحادثة إلى أن 5 أحداث أعمارهم بين 17-20 سنة استغلوا قيام سائق الأسرة بإدخال  مواد غذائية وبعض الحاجيات إلى منزل كفيله وغادر من أمام المنزل فما كان من الأحداث  إلا أن قاموا بطرق الباب ففتحت الخادمة الباب لينقض عليها الجناة ويخرجوها من  المنزل محاولين أخذ صاحبة البيت التي كانت قريبة منها إلا أنها استطاعت الفرار إلى  الداخل رافعة صوتها بعبارات الاستنجاد ليحضر زوجها الذي وصل إلى باب البيت ويشاهد  بعض الجناة الذين سرعان ما فروا هاربين بين المنازل متجهين إلى منطقة زراعية بعيدة  حيث كان بانتظارهم 4 آخرون. الجناة لم يلقوا بالا لصرخات الاستعطاف التي كانت  تطلقها العاملة بأن لا يؤذوها فما كان منهم إلا أن هموا بفعل الفاحشة بها بالتناوب  لتقاومهم بكل ما أوتيت من قوة ,فأخذوا يوجهون لها الضربة تلو الأخرى حتى انهارت  قواها وأكملوا ما بدأوا به من جرم.
وبعد ان انهى الجناة اغتصابهم لها قاموا بوضع  الخادمة داخل السيارة وذهبوا بها أمام مستشفى القطيف المركزي وألقوها بالقرب من  ابوابه وتوجهوا إلى مكان مجهول.
ويقول كفيل الخادمة (ع,غ) انه تم إبلاغ الشرطة  وتم اعطاؤهم أوصاف بعض الجناة سواء التي استطاعت ذاكرة الخادمة الاحتفاظ أو ما  شاهده البعض أمام البيت, بالإضافة إلى أوصاف السيارة التي كانوا يستقلونها , مضيفا  أنه حاول اللحاق بها لكنهم استطاعوا الفرار بين المنازل.
وأشار إلى أن الخادمة  تعيش حالة نفيسة سيئة وتم إدخالها المستشفى وعمل الفحوصات اللازمة ولا تزال الجهات  المعنية تنتظر تقرير المستشفى, منوها أنه لم يمض على تواجدها في المملكة سوى 9  أيام.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

من أقدم موانىء الشرقية ويضم 700 قارب 

ميناء دارين يغرق بزيوت القوارب وأكوام النفايات والبلدية تتنصل

انارته قديمة ومخلفات الصيادين ترمى بالبحر 




زيوت محروقة



قوارب قديمة تشوه المكان




ميناء دارين أنشىء قبل 40 عاما ويعد من أقدم موانىء المنطقة  الشرقية ولم يشفع تاريخه وأهميته ليواكب كل جديد فهو مازال مهملا ، وتمتلىء فرضة  الصيادين بجزيرة دارين بالأوساخ والقاذورات والزيوت المستهلكة من محركات القوارب  وغيرها مما حوله الى منطقة ملوثة تنعكس اثارها السلبية على الصيادين والحياة  البحرية . «اليوم» تجولت بفرضة الصيادين بدارين والتقت عددا من الصيادين والمهتمين  ورصدت بالكلمة والصورة معاناتهم وطموحاتهم وأحلامهم . وقال خليل الذوادي : فرضة  الصيادين مازالت كما هي منذ 40 عاما لم يتم تجديد أي جزء منها منوها الى تضرر بيئة  الفرضة والبحر جراء افتقار النظافة وتراكم كميات زيوت محركات القوارب التي يتم  التخلص منها بالقائها بالبحر من قبل بعض الصيادين ملوثة الحياة البحرية وتسببها  بعطل محركات القوارب واللنشات والتخلص كذلك من العديد من مخلفات الصيادين برميها  بالبحر . 
واشار الى مراجعة البلدية ووضعها بصورة ما يحدث والبلدية أعلنت أنها  غير مسؤولة عن الميناء ونظافته. ولفت الى تواجد قرابة 500 قارب كبير و200 صغير  بالميناء تنتج جميعها كما هائلا من الزيوت لا تستطيع الخزانات المتوافرة استيعابها  بسبب صغر حجمها وقدمها وقال حسين علي التحيفة : الميناء يفتقر الى أشياء كثيرة منها  توفير نظام حريق واستبدال الإنارة القديمة بأخرى جديدة وعمل صيانة دورية لها منوها  الى عدم توافر مكان مخصص لصيانة القوارب وعدم توافر رافعات لاخراج القوارب الكبيرة  وكذلك عدم توافر حاويات لجمع المخلفات والتي يتم التخلص منها برميها بالبحر .وأشار  عيسى حمود الصويتى الى افتقار الميناء لنظام تفريق الزيوت المتراكمة ورافعة لرفع  القوارب الكبيرة واضطرار الصيادين الى استئجار سيارات كبيرة لرفع القوارب مما يؤثر  على عملهم ويرهقهم ماليا منوها الى ان كلفة رفع القارب أو تنزيله 2000 ريال وقيام  صيادين بصيانة قواربهم بالجبيل . ولفت الى ان تعطيل قواربهم يعرضهم لخسائر كبيرة  مطالبا بفتح مكتب للثروة السمكية فى الفرضة لمتابعة مشاكل الصيادين .
واشار  صيادون الى وجود عدد كبير من حطام القوارب القديمة التي تشوه المكان داعين الى  ازالتها وتنظيف الفرضة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«الآيلة» والمستوصف والمصارف تؤرق الأهالي 

بيوت الصفيح تتصدر مناقشات «التوبي» و «بلدي» القطيف 






يواجه أهالي قرية التوبي العديد من المشكلات بسبب نقص الخدمات،  أهمها عدم وجود المدارس الحكومية ومستوصف، إضافة لانتشار المباني المهجورة والآيلة  للسقوط وبيوت الصفيح. كما تفتقد الطرق المسفلتة والصرف الصحي واختراق المصارف  الزراعية للكتلة السكنية. كل تلك المشكلات والهموم بثها اهالى القرية خلال لقاء  جمعهم بأعضاء المجلس البلدي لمحافظة القطيف طرحوا خلاله مشكلة تلو الأخرى.
بيوت  الصفيح
فى البداية أكد حسن آل غزوي خطورة المصارف الزراعية التى تخترق قلب الكتل  السكانية وتحولت الى بؤرة للكلاب الضالة والقوارض المتعفنة التي تنبعث منها الروائح  الكريهة والضارة في حي القوع بقريتنا، مشيرا الى تحرك الاهالى للمطالبة بتغطيتها  بأنابيب أو ردمها الا انهم اصطدموا بضياع المسئولية بين البلدية والتحسين الزراعي ،  وقال المواطن حسين مكي : تنتشر لدينا المنازل الآيلة للسقوط التى تشكل مخاطر على  الاهالى نتيجة استغلالها من ضعاف النفوس فى ظل تقاعس البلدية عن هدمها، وأشار إلى  انتشار بيوت من الصفيح بالقرية تسكنها أسر فقيرة.
مركز صحي
وأكد سعيد  البحراني حاجة البلدة لمركز صحي نموذجي لان المركز القائم «مستأجر»، مشيرا الى وجود  اوراق بهذا الشأن لدى وزارة الصحة لكنها تصطدم بعراقيل من البلدية ، وأضاف البحراني  أن القرية تفتقد الكثير من الخدمات فلا تزال طرق وشوارع العديد من أحيائها ترابية  وتعيش في ظلام كامل لعدم وجود انارة.
مصارف زراعية
والقى سعيد عمير باللوم  على التحسين الزراعي لعدم إيجاده حل للمصارف الزراعية الموجودة بجوار المساكن  لجلبها الأمراض للبيوت المجاورة لها، لافتا النظر إلى أنهم راجعوا البلدية مرارا  التى افادت بأن الموضوع من اختصاص التحسين الزراعي، وأضاف أنه في القرى والمناطق  الأخرى توجد حدائق إلا أن القرية تفتقد لأي حديقة رغم توافر أرض بحي المسعرية مخصصة  لإنشاء حديقة ضمن المخطط الا اننا لم نرى تحركا من البلدية.
شفط  البيارات
وتحدث جاسم الشاخوري عن افتقاد بعض الأحياء لخدمة الصرف الصحي والبلدية  تقصر في شفط البيارات التي يشكو الأهالي من فيضانها. لافتا النظر إلى أنه المفترض  أن البلدية تضغط على وزارة المياه لتنفيذ اعمال الصرف الصحي مع مشاريع البلدية  المتعلقة بسفلتة الشوارع إلا أن وزارة المياه تفسد الشوارع بعد سفلتتها. كما أشار  إلى حاجة نادي القرية الرياضي للدعم حتى يؤدي الغرض الذي أنشئ من أجله.
شوارع  زراعية 
وأشار جاسم العسيف إلى اهمية بعض الشوارع الزراعية التى يسلكها  المزارعون للوصول لمزارعهم، فيما تحول بعضها لمناطق سكنية ، وطالب البلدية بالعمل  على سفلتتها. 
عناية واهتمام 
من جانبه أكد رئيس المجلس البلدي لمحافظة  القطيف المهندس جعفر الشايب أن قرية التوبي محرومة من عدة الخدمات، مشيرا الى ان  أعضاء المجلس سيسهمون في حل المشاكل عن طريق دراسة سفلتتة الطرق الزراعية المهمة.  واتفق عضو المجلس المهندس نبيه الإبراهيم مع الشايب في أحقية التوبي فى العناية  والاهتمام من البلدية وذكر أن هناك مشروعا لسفلتتة الشوارع وانشاء أرصفة وإنارة  أحياء القرية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ذهب لسوق آخر فوجد بضائعه المسروقة

سرقات جماعية في سوق الخضار بصفوى

التجار: الخسائر بالآلاف ونطالب بوجود حارس أمن ليلي





تعددت السرقات وتكرر الوضع لباعة سوق الفاكهة والخضار بصفوى حتى  أصبح أمرا يحدث في كل أسبوع ولأكثر من مرة فكثيرا ما يكون هناك نقص للفاكهة والتي  تقدر بالآلاف تارة, وبالمئات تارة أخرى وهذه السرقات تكون جماعية او فردية في  الأغلب فمنذ إنشاء هذه السوق وجدت السرقات من وقت لآخر فلم يسلم أحد من باعة  الفاكهة والخضار بالسوق من نقص ممتلكاتهم.
يقول البائع ناصر عيسى آل إسماعيل  الذي يمارس بيع الفاكهة والخضار منذ أكثر من 20 سنة تعرضت بضاعتي خلال الأسبوعين  الماضيين لسرقتين فقبل ما يقارب 10 أيام تعرضت بسطتي إلى السرقة فالسارق دائما ما  يسلب أغلى ما يكون في البضاعة, وفقدت خلال السرقتين عدة بضائع ومن الأصناف الغالية  فقد سرق مني عدة صناديق من الرمان الذي يقدر الصندوق الواحد منه بسعر 40 ريالا,  والأناناس الذي يباع الواحد منه بـ 55 ريالا والعنب وسعره 65 ريالا والكوج ويقدر  سعر الصندوق بـ 65 ريالا, وقدرت المسروقات بقيمة 1000 ريال, وفي العام الماضي سرق  مني بضاعة تقدر بـ 1800 ريال والمفاجأة عندما وجدت بضائعي يروج لها البعض في اسواق  اخرى, وتاكدت من خلال بعض الملصقات والتغليف الذي نقوم بوضعه على بعض الفاكهة  والخضار والتي تميزها من غيرها وبذلك اكتشفنا السارق.
وأكمل آل إسماعيل بالقول  إنهم تعرضوا لسرقة ( بطارية ) الشاحنة التي يقومون بجلب الفاكهة والخضار بها  لبسطاتهم من نوع ديانا.
وأكد عبدالله أحمد البشراوي البائع في السوق منذ أكثر من  25 عاما أنه تعرض للعديد من السرقات, وقدموا عدة شكاوى حول ذلك وقال تم وضع حارس في  السوق منذ ما يقارب 8 سنوات, ولكننا فوجئنا أن الحارس يقوم ببيع بضاعتنا ليلاً مما  عرضنا لخسائر فادحة بسبب ذلك, ونوه البشراوي أن تكون السرقة في الأغلب فردية حيث  يأتي السارق ليسرق بسطة بائع واحد فقط وفي بعض الأحيان تكون جماعية ومنذ 6 أشهر  تقريبًا عرفنا السارق الذي يسرق السوق وأبلغنا عنه وذات مرة أطبقت على سارق سرق  بضاعتي وذهب بها للقطيف ليبيعها مما جعله يهرب بسيارته بسرعة لتتساقط البضاعة في  الطريق, وقد فر السارق وعرفت بضاعتي بالتغليف الذي نضعه عليها. 
وبين عبدالله  البشراوي أن السوق يحتاج لحارس يتصف بالأمانة وتكون حراسته من الساعة 11 ليلاً وحتى  الساعة 6 صباحاً فقط بمعدل 7 ساعات يومياً, وبهذا يكون السوق آمن من السرقات  المتكررة. 
وطالب البائع حسن علي الخلف والذي يمارس البيع منذ 20 عاما بحارس  لمنع السرقات فقد تعرضت بضاعته إلى السرقة في العام الماضي ويقول سرق مني 147  صندوقا من أصناف متنوعة منها الرمان والتفاح والبرتقال والموز وغير ذلك.
وطالب  الخلف بعمل مظلة شمسية للجهة الشمالية للسوق لأن أشعة الشمس تتركز بعد الظهر على  بضاعتي وتكون لمدة 3 ساعات تقريباً, وخاصة في الصيف مما تسبب في تلف كبير في بضاعتي  فكبدتني خسائر عديدة فأنا الوحيد من الباعة المتضرر من الشمس لأن بسطتي تطل على  الجهة الشمالية من السوق.
وأشار البائع إبراهيم أحمد البشراوي إلى أن بضاعته  تعرضت للسرقة أكثر من 20 مرة منذ امتهانه مهنة بيع الفاكهة في السوق والتي بدأت منذ  أكثر من 20 عاما, وآخر مرة سرق مني بضاعة تقدر بقيمة 1000 ريال, ونحن بذلك كمن يتعب  ليأتي السارق, ويأخذ ما نجمعه وبالمجان كما يقوم بأخذ كدنا وتعبنا وسرقت مني بضائع  تقدر بقيمة 1500 ريال وهناك سرقات أحيانًا بقيمة 500 ريال, وأقل أيضًا كما أننا لا  نشعر بسرقة البضائع الصغيرة بل سرقة البضائع الكبيرة والثمينة فقط ونحن في كل يوم  نقوم بتغطية الفاكهة والخضار بغطاء ليلاً إن أردنا الذهاب للمنزل فوجود حارس للسوق  يعتبر ضروريا ومطلبا لجميع البائعين في السوق.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

استخدام الطاقة النووية يحتاج لقرار سياسي 
محطة تحلية بالطاقة الشمسية لتزويد سكان الخفجي بمياه الشرب



محطة الطاقه النوويه


كشف رئيس مدينة الملك عبدالعزيز للعلوم والتقنية الدكتور محمد  ابراهيم السويل أن استخدام المدينة للطاقة النووية السلمية يحتاج الى قرار سياسي ,  وقال رداً على سؤال لـ « اليوم « عن استخدام الطاقة النووية السلمية في مشاريع  المدينة ومشاريع وطنية اخرى :إن مدينة الملك عبدالعزيز للعلوم والتقنية لديها قدرات  تقنية للاستخدامات السلمية للطاقة النووية , وزاد يقول : الطاقة النووية السلمية  متاحة للجميع والمدينة لديها قدرات تقنية للاستخدامات السلمية للطاقة النووية ,  ولكن هذا الامر تحديداً يحتاج إلى قرار سياسي يُعطي الضوء الاخضر في أننا نبدأ في  دراسته واعتقد ان هذا تحت الدراسة الآن . جاء ذلك في مؤتمر انطلاق المرحلة الاولى  من المبادرة الوطنية لتحلية المياه بالطاقة الشمسية الذي انطلق بمقر مدينة الملك  عبدالعزيز للعلوم والتقنية وبرعاية خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبدالله بن  عبدالعزيز والتي يشارك في تنفيذها إلى جانب المدينة كل من وزارة المالية و وزارة  المياة والكهرباء وزارة التجارة والصناعة والمؤسسة العامة لتحلية المياة المالحة .  
وأوضح سمو الأمير / تركي بن سعود بن محمد آل سعود نائب رئيس المدينة لمعاهد  البحوث ان مدينة الملك عبدالعزيز للعلوم والتقنية تهدف من خلال المبادرة الوطنية  لتحلية المياه بالطاقة الشمسية إلى التطبيق العلمي للتقنيات متناهية الصغر المتطورة  , ( النانو ) , في مجال إنتاج أنظمة الطاقة الشمسية والأغشية لتحلية المياه , حيث  ذكر انه تم تطوير هذه التقنيات من خلال المركز المشترك لأبحاث تقنية النانو بين  مدينة الملك عبدالعزيز للعلوم والتقنية وشركة آي بي إم العالمية . وقال سموه : إن  هذه المبادرة تهدف إلى إيجاد الحلول التقنية لمشاكل الطاقة والمياه بأقل التكاليف  للمساهمة في دعم الاقتصاد الوطني , وبالتحديد تهدف المبادرة إلى تحلية المياه  المالحة بتكلفة لا تزيد على 1.5 ريال للمتر المكعب مقارنة بالتكلفة الحالية  باستخدام التقنيات الحرارية والتي تترواح من 2.5 إلى 5.5 ريال للمتر المكعب ومقارنة  بتقنيات الأغشية والتي تتراوح من 2.5 إلى 4.5 ريال للمتر المكعب لمحطة تنتج 30.000  متر مكعب يومياً , كما بلغ تكلفة إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية باستخدام تقنيات الخلايا  الشمسية التي تم تطويرها اقل من 30 هللة لكل كيلو وات ساعة . 
وبين ان آلية  تنفيذ المبادرة سوف تتم على ثلاث مراحل وستكون القيمة المالية للمرحلة الأولى 29  مليون ريال ابتداء ببناء محطة لتحلية المياه المالحة بطاقة إنتاج تبلغ ثلاثين ألف  متر مكعب يومياً لسد احتياجات مائة ألف من سكان مدينة الخفجي من مياه الشرب وذلك من  خلال بناء محطة لإنتاج الطاقة الشمسية بطاقة 10 ميجاوات وأغشية التناصح العكسي  باستخدام أحدث التقنيات المتطورة وذلك خلال ثلاث سنوات , وقد بدأ التنفيذ العملي  لهذه المرحلة منذ بداية العام الحالي , على أن تكون المرحلة الثانية هي بناء محطة  لتحلية المياه بالطاقة الشمسية بطاقة إنتاج ثلاثمائة الف متر مكعب يوميا في منطقة  يتم اختيارها لاحقا , ويستغرق تنفيذها ثلاث سنوات بعد استكمال المرحلة الاولى ,  ويبلغ إنتاج المحطة عشرة أضعاف إنتاج محطة المرحلة الاولى ويسد احتياج مليون نسمة ,  والمرحلة الثالثة والاخيرة هي بناء عدة محطات لتحلية المياه المالحة بالطاقة  الشمسية لمناطق مختلفة من المملكة , وسوف تبدأ هذه المرحلة بعد استكمال المرحلة  الاولى ، يذكر أن قادة دول مجلس التعاون أقروا في القمة الاخيرة بالكويت إنشاء  محطات نووية واستخدام الطاقة المتولدة عنها في الاغراض السلمية

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القضية في مكتب العمل منذ 8 سنوات

الخبر : تأجيل الحكم في شكوى 400 موظف سعودي ضد شركة بريطانية

متضررون لـ اليوم : نواجه ظلماً والشركة تتلاعب بالعقود




أجل مكتب العمل في الخبر أمس الحكم في الشكوى المرفوعة من موظفين  سعوديين ضد الشركة البريطانية للطيران والفضاء بالظهران والتي يعمل بها أكثر من 400  موظف إلى شهر جمادى الأولى بعد 3 أشهر على إثر طلب محامي الشركة تأجيل القضية حتى  ينظر في مستندات الأدلة التي تقدم بها الموظفون في الجلسة الأخيرة 
وأتهم  الموظفون الشركة بمخالفة نظام العمل والعمال والتلاعب بعقود موظفيها على مستوى  المملكة الذين يعملون لدىها بموجب عقود عمل غير محددة المدة منذ سنوات طويلة إضافة  إلى التمييز بينهم وبين العمالة البريطانية وغيرها من العمالات الأجنبية مؤكدين في  دعواهم مماطلة الشركة البريطانية في تنفيذ قرار مكتب العمل الذي صدر مؤخرا من  اللجنة الابتدائية لتسوية الخلافات العمالية بالمنطقة الشرقية وتضمن إلزام الشركة  بالأنظمة وصرف العلاوات المجمدة بأثر رجعي ودمجها مع الراتب الأساسي وعدم المساس  بتغيير العقود إضافة إلى إعداد نظام للتعيينات والترقيات والعلاوات والمزايا وتحويل  الرواتب بالإيداع المباشر لدى البنوك حسب المتبع .
 تعسف منذ سنوات :
وابدى  لـ»اليوم» عدد من الموظفين المتقدمين بالشكوى استياءهم من المعاملة والتمييز الذي  يمارس بحقهم منذ سنوات حيث قالوا « لايزال الموظفون السعوديون في الشركة البريطانية  مجهولي الهوية لما يجدونه من تعسف في القرارات والعقود التي تخالف بها الشركة أنظمة  العمل والعمال مشيرين إلى أن قضيتهم بدأت قبل أكثر من 8 سنوات وأصدر مكتب العمل  أحكاما في صالح الموظفين ضد الشركة ولكن الأخيرة رمت بالأحكام عرض الحائط حيث رفضت  تنفيذها وعلى إثره قمنا بتقديم شكوى أخرى تتضمن العديد من التجاوزات الخطرة التي  تمارسها الشركة ضد الموظفين السعوديين , واضافوا : إن الشركة مع تكرار مطالبة  الموظفين بحقوقهم في الاجتماعات الدورية أصدرت ما أسمته دليل سلم الرواتب الجديد  للموظفين السعوديين حيث إن هذا السلم يمتد إلى 15 سنةبزيادة سنوية في أول 5 أعوام  ثم زيادة 2 بالمائه كل سنتين لباقي العشرة أعوام وتم العمل بهذا السلم من بداية  2008 م وأخبرت موظفيها أن جميع الموظفين الذين لهم أكثر من 4 أعوام في الشركة ستبدأ  الزيادة من السلم الخامس وذلك بتوافق الراتب مع السلم علما بأن معظمنا يعمل بهذه  الشركة منذ أكثر من 20 عاما ولازلنا على نفس الوظيفة حيث إن الزيادة متوقفة منذ عام  1996م حتى عام 2006 م .
 ليس مقدسا :
من جهته رفض محامي الشركة ما جاء به  وكيل الموظفين مؤكدا على أن الموظفين يعملون في مشروع تابع لوزارة الدفاع والطيران  مستنكرا طلبات الموظفين العديدة لأنهم ضمن عقود عمل والعقود ليست مؤبدة ومن الممكن  إلغاؤها أو تعديلها حسب النظام بإعتبار العقد يخضع لرضا الطرفين وليس ميثاقا مقدسا  يبقى على وجه الدوام , ونفى محامي الشركة المساس بحقوق الموظفين من الأجور أو غيرها  مؤكدا على مساواة الجميع في التعامل وعدم التمييز بين السعوديين والجنسيات الآخرى  .
وتعتبر الشركة البريطانية التي تعمل في الطيران بالظهران قد أصدر فيما يخص  عملها صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير سلطان بن عبدالعزيز ولي العهد نائب رئيس مجلس  الوزراء وزير الدفاع والطيران والمفتش العام قرارا يقضي بإيقاف استقبال طلبات  التوظيف عن طريق القيادات والجهات ذات العلاقة وإسناد جميع اعمال التوظيف والاختيار  للشركات المتعاقدة إضافة إلى الموافقة على قيام المقاول الرئيس للبرنامج السعودي  البريطاني للتعاون الدفاعي بكافة الأمور المتعلقة بالمتعاقدين التابعين للبرنامج  وانتقال جميع الوظائف إلى الشركة وإيقاف التوظيف عن طريق البرنامج بسبب انتقاله إلى  الميزانية العامة للدولة وعدم قدرة البرنامج على التوظيف

----------


## شمعه تحترق

قضية المحكوم عليها بالجلد تتفاعل : 

والد طالبة الجبيل : القاضي اكتفى بشكوى مديرة المدرسة

ابنتي تعاني من التعامل بعنصرية من المعلمات والمشرفات





تفاعلت قضية طالبة الجبيل والتي أصدرت بحقها المحكمة مؤخرا حكما  بالسجن لمدة شهرين و90 جلدة بعد اعتدائها على مديرة إحدى المدارس المتوسطة  بالمحافظة ، وتعود تفاصيل القضية الى ان الطالبة (م هـ ) البالغة من العمر 18 عاماً  تدرس بتعليم الكبيرات في إحدى مدارس الجبيل والمدرسة مدموجة مع تعليم طالبات  المرحلة المتوسطة وهي تفوق عمرا أكبر طالبات المتوسطة بـ5 أعوام .

بداية  المشاكل :
وحسب رواية الشهود فقد حدثت للطالبة عدة مشاكل مع إدارة المدرسة بعد  تدوين عدة ملاحظات على سلوكها ونصحها من مرافقة الصغيرات كونها تكبرهم ب 5-7 أعوام  داخل المدرسة ومنعها من استخدام جوال الكاميرا حسب النظام وبعد كافة المشاكل  الصغيرة التي حلتها إدارة المدرسة بشكل ودي مازالت الطالبة مستمرة في شغبها ، ثم  بدأ الامر يتسع بعد تهديدها للمدرسات بالتصوير ونشر الصور عبر الانترنت فتم مصادرة  جوالها عن طريق وكيلة المدرسة ومشغل أصوات الموسيقى الذي بحوزتها تمت مصادرته بعد  أن تم ضبط الطالبة تستخدمه داخل القاعات الدراسية وساحات المدرسة بين الطالبات  الصغيرات ، ثم زادت المشاكل بعد صدور قرار بفصلها ،بعدها قامت بالاعتداء على مديرة  المدرسة بالضرب وتهديدها وتوعدها بالقتل بعد مسلسل طويل من المشاكل الكلامية ،وكذلك  المشاكل اللفظية التي اتصفت بها على مدار الفصل الدراسي بالرغم أن إدارة المدرسة و  المعلمات قاموا بنصح الطالبة والصفح عن أغلب مشاكلها إلا أن إصرار الطالبة على  المشاكل أدى إلى ما هو عليه الآن .

تعامل عنصري :
بداية استغرب ولي أمر  طالبة الجبيل من الحكم الصادر ضدها بجلدها 90 سوطا وسجنها شهرين بقوله : أنا آخر من  يعلم ويؤكد أنه لم يستلم أي حكم رسمي حتى هذه اللحظة ويقول: الحكم علمته من خلال  وسائل الإعلام ،ويؤكد على أن قاضي المحكمة استعجل بالحكم ولم يستمع لكافة التفاصيل  واكتفى بسماع المديرة فقط دون الاستماع لأقوال ابنتي حتى النهاية، ويقول: إنه خرج  من المحكمة دون العلم بالعقوبة او فهم لفظها من القاضي بالرغم من توقيعه ، وقال إنه  استمع لحكم أشبه بالمستحيل لذا لم يصدق حتى هذه اللحظة ؟ وأضاف ولي امر الطالبة  فرحان بري الصومالي: إن القضية حسب ما نقلت له عن طريق ابنته البالغة من العمر 18  عاما وتدرس بقسم تعليم الكبيرات «دراسة نهارية» مع طالبات المتوسطة لم تكن مفهومة  وقال : دخلت المدرسة مع الشرطة والحارس ومجموعة من المشرفين لفك الإشتباك الواقع  بين ابنتي الطالبة ( م هـ) ومديرة المدرسة مستطردا : أستغربت تشابك الأيدي بين  ابنتي والمديرة ولم أعلم بوجود خلافات مسبقة حتى يصل إلى تشابك الأيدي وإنما يعلم  بالخلافات البسيطة التي تستطيع المدرسة حلها وهي مشاكل معتادة في كافة المدارس  .
ويؤكد أن ابنته تعاني في المدرسة من العنصرية من قبل الطالبات بوصفها بألفاظ  عنصرية ما جعلت الأسباب والمشاكل تتكاثر وتتراكم حتى وصلت لما هي عليه ، مؤكداً أن  القضية و الخلافات البسيطة لا تصل الى حد القضاة والمحاكم وإنما تستطيع ادارة  التربية والتعليم حلها داخل أسوار المدرسة وإن خرجت فتحل عن طريق مرجعية التعليم  .

تهديدات بالقتل : 
أما مديرة المدرسة طرفة العريفي ذات الخبرة التي  تفوق 25 عاماًً تؤكد أن الطالبة متحرشة داعية لفعل الشر غير كافة للأذى متصفة بصفاة  الاسترجال لكل من يتعامل معها وتهدده باستمرار بالقتل على مدار العام ،وهي ذات طابع  مختلف عن بقية الطالبات، وإن ما تم نشره كان خلاف الواقع فواقع الطالبة هو مختلف  تماماً عن كل ما تداولتة وسائل الإعلام كون الطالبة تبلغ من العمر 18 عاما بتعليم  كبيرات بالصف الاول متوسط ، وسبق ان صدر بحقها فصل عامين دراسيين قبل التحاقها  بالمدرسة المتوسطة نظراً لمشاغباتها وسوء سلوكها وتسلط لسانها على الطالبات  والمعلمات وكذلك مديرة المدرسة وكذلك المشاكل الاعتدائية بالضرب على الطالبات وكذلك  بعد عدة ملاحظات لتحرشها بطالبات المتوسطة الصغيرات وتكرار منعها من مرافقتهن  والجلوس معهن كونها تكبرهن بعمر 5-7 سنوات وبعد ان تم تدوين عدة ملاحظات عليها من  مشرفة المسجد وكذلك المشرفات والمعلمات وشكاوى الطالبات بعد وقوع مشكلة كبيرة لها  مع احدى الطالبات وهي عبارة عن تشابك بالأيدي امام المعلمات وبعد هذه المشكلة تم  رفع تقرير مفصل عن حالتها إلى مدير عام تعليم البنات بالمنطقة الشرقية ما أدى إلى  فصلها عن الدراسة لعام كامل وهو عام 1429 - 1430هـ مع العلم بأنه لم يتم ابلاغها  بالفصل في حينه لكونها ايام الاختبارات الفصلية وذلك تحسباً لوقوع مشاكل تصدر منها  كونها طالبة متسلطة وتم إبلاغ والدها وإبلاغها بقرار مدير تعليم البنات بالمنطقة  الشرقية بفصلها. 

تنويم في المستشفى :
وقالت مديرة المدرسة : قامت  الطالبة بالتهديد والتوعد بالقتل لي شخصياً أمام مرأى ومسمع من المشرفات ومدير  الإرشاد والتوجيه ظناً منها أن الفصل جاء عن طريق إدارة المدرسة وقامت بمواصلة  التهديد ورفع صوتها امام الجميع بألفاظ بذيئة خارجة عن السلوك ما جعلني أتقدم برفع  شكوى عن طريق مكتب الشرطة بكافة التهديدات بالقتل حفظاً لي كمواطنه ، وبعد الإجازة  النصفية حضرت الطالبة إلى المدرسة وتوجهت إلى مكتبي وأبلغتها بمراجعة إدارة التربية  والتعليم للبنات بالدمام ، وسرعان ما بدأت بتنفيذ تهديدها ورمتني بالادوات المكتبية  بطريقه بشعة أشبه بالاسترجال ولولا تدخل الزميلات لوقعت مشاكل لا تحمد  عقباها.
وأكدت مديرة المدرسة أنها نومت على أثر هذه المشادات 5 أيام في إحد  المستشفيات ولديها تقرير طبي يبين حالتها أنها تعرضت للتمزق الغضروفي جراء التعارك  مع الطالبة.

حماية مربي النشء
وعلى صعيد ذي صلة ،قال الباحث بالشؤون  القانونية مفلح الأشجعي: بأنه آن الأوان لأنظمتنا أن تواجه بصرامة وقوة ردع لكل من  يحاول الاعتداء على مربي النشء خاصة بعد تكرار حوادث الاعتداء على المعلمين  والمعلمات داخل أسوار المدارس .
وأكد الأشجعي بأن حكم القاضي لابد وأن يبنى على  قرائن أو أدلة دامغة تؤكد صحة الاتهام وتقوي التهمة ضد الطالبة ، وأضاف إن الشريعة  أجازت تعزير من يثبت أذيتة للناس واستضرارهم بهم وأي مخوف غير مأمون يتعين تعزيرة  مع ملاحظة أن العقوبات التعزيرية فيها مصلحة بدليل أنه يجوز تخفيفها عند تحقق صلاح  من أريد تعزيره ، فالرحمة والإصلاح بحسب حال الجاني من جهة الردع ومن جهة أخرى تعد  من صلب وقلب الشرع والقانون. 
وذكر أن قرار الهيئة الدائمة بمجلس القضاء الأعلى  رقم 64 في 21/ 2/ 1396هـ قد نص على أنه يجوز تخفيف العقوبات التعزيرية عند تحقق  صلاح من أريد تعزيره.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

احالة المعلم «الملاكم» للتحقيق وولي الأمر يطالب بترحيله


أحالت إدارة التربية والتعليم بالمنطقة الشرقية معلم – من جنسية  عربية – للتحقيق معه اثر اعتدائه على طالب في الصف الثاني المتوسط بصورة غير مقبولة  وبطريقة هستيرية حيث سدد للطالب سيلا من اللكمات على وجهه كعقاب له لعدم استئذانه  عندما اراد ان يعطي زميله (البراية) .
وقالت مصادر  ان والد الطالب رفض  نهائيا فكرة التنازل بعد ان تقدم بشكواه للجهات الامنية مطالبا فيها بمعاقبته و  ترحيله ، كما ان المرشد الطلابي ومجموعة من زملاء الطالب ابدوا استعدادهم للشهادة  ضد المعلم ، 
يذكر ان الطالب عبدالرحمن 14 عاما حاصل على المركز الأول على مستوى  المدرسة عدة مرات وتم تكريمه لتفوقه من قبل ادارة التربية والتعليم في حفل اقيم  بهذه المناسبة قبل ايام . ويأتي التحقيق مع المعلم كاستجابة سريعة من ادارة التربية  والتعليم بالمنطقة الشرقية لما نشرته «الصحف اليوميه» تحت عنوان « معلم برتبة «ملاكم»يعاقب  الطلبة باللكمات والألفاظ النابية» واشارت من خلاله الى تغيب المعلم عن المدرسة منذ  حادثة اعتدائه على الطالب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سجلت لدى الأطفال 29 بالمائة

دراسة علمية : إصابة 3 ملايين مواطن بالبدانة معظمهم شباب





حذر أطباء ومختصون من إرتفاع معدل السمنة إلى مستويات حرجة تصل  إلى 70 في المائة خلال الأعوام القادمة في المجتمع السعودي بعد أن سجلت الدراسات  العلمية أن نسبة السمنة للسيدات تتجاوز الـ 55 % إلى 59 % ، وفي الرجال حدود الـ 40  % , أي ما يعادل وفقاً للمنظمات إلى مايقارب الـ 3 ملايين سعودي يعانون  السمنة.
وأكد المختصون أن المملكة تعتبر من الدول المتقدمة في أمراض السمنة،  وتزيد مخاطرها على شريحة الأطفال والشباب، خاصة وأنها سجلت لدى الأطفال والشباب  نسباً مرتفعة وصلت إلى 29% في سن المدارس، وهم معرضون لخطر الإصابة بأكثر من 47  مرضا مسجلا على حساب مرض السمنة ومنها: انسداد الشرايين، جلطات الشرايين التاجية ،  إرهاق عضلات القلب وتضخم في عضلة القلب الناتج عن ارتفاع ضغط الدم ، إرتفاع الدهون  الثلاثية والكوليسترول في الدم، إرتفاع ضغط الدم، السكر غير المستجيب للأنسولين ،  إنهاك عضلات الجسم التي لا تستطيع حمل الوزن الهائل من الشحوم فيصبح هناك آلام في  أسفل الظهر وتآكل في الغضاريف وغيرها.
وأوضح الدكتور وليد لطفي بخاري رئيس مركز  جراحة المناظير والجراحات المنظارية وجراحات السمنة في المركز الطبي الدولي أن  السمنة تقسم إلى , الوزن الزائد عن الطبيعي ، ثم زيادة مرتفعة في الوزن، ثم سمنة  متوسطة ، ثم سمنة مرتفعة ، وأخيراً سمنة مرضية , فيما تنقسم السمنة المرضية الى  سمنة مرضية ابتدائية , سمنة مرضية متوسطة , وسمنة مرضية مرتفعة وعالية, وإذا كان  هناك زيادة على الوزن الطبيعي تقدر بـ 50% من كتلة حجم الجسم تعتبر سمنة مرضية  مرتفعة جداً. 
ووفقا للبخاري فان التقارير الطبية تشير إلى أن الشخص السمين معرض  للإصابة بمرض السكر ثلاثة أضعاف إلى خمسة أضعاف الشخص السليم , والأشخاص الذين  يزنون حوالي 40% من وزنهم زيادة على الوزن الطبيعي يكونون أكثر عرضة للموت المبكر  بنسبة تساوي ضعف غيرهم من الأشخاص ذوي الأوزان الطبيعية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

التربية تبحث امكانية الغاء نظام البصمة لموظفيها


أكدت مصادر احتمال ان تقوم وزارة التربية والتعليم بدراسة لبحث  امكانية الغاء جهاز البصمة بعد مطالبة العديد من الموظفين في الادارة بالغائها  لخطورة استخدامها من خلال اليد بالكامل لاثبات حضور وانصراف الموظفين خلال دوامهم  الرسمي .
وأكدت المصادر ان ادارة التربية والتعليم للبنات الغت استخدام جهاز  البصمة في الاقسام النسائية بعد ان تقدمت احدى المشرفات بتقرير من طبيبها المعالج  بخطورة استخدامها جهاز البصمة خلال فترة الحمل وتأثيره بشكل كبير على الجنين فيما  ابقت الادارة على جهاز البصمة للاقسام الرجالية.
ويرى عبد الله الرحيمان بتعليم  البنات بالاحساء ان جهاز البصمة قد ينقل الأمراض المعدية بالرغم من الاحتياطات  المتخذة ووجود الغسول الذي قد ينفد في أي وقت منها وانتقال المرض من شخص الى اخر مع  انتشار انفلونزا الخنازير .
وأكد الدكتور محمد المغنم اخصائي النساء والاطفال  والولادة انه لم يثبت علميا وجود مخاطر على المرأة الحامل في استخدامها لجهاز  البصمة واتفق معه الدكتور عبد المحسن الصويغ في مراعاة النظافة خلال  البصمة.
يشار إلى أن عددا من الوزارات والأجهزة الحكومية والمنشآت الخاصة بدأت  منذ سنوات قليلة باستخدام نظام البصمة الالكترونية في دوام موظفيها حضوراً  وانصرافاً وهذه البصمة هي عبارة عن شريحة زجاجية توضع راحة الكف عليها بالكامل أو  بالابهام أو السبابة ثم تمرر المعلومات للجهاز الكترونياً لاثبات الشخصية في الحضور  والانصراف .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الأهالي عجزوا عن التعامل معهم 

مراهقون يرتعون بحي الروضة وشارع «الفرة» مقصد للتحرش والتفحيط

الدوريات الأمنية غائبة ومئات الشبان يزعجون القاطنين





بات احد الشوارع الرئيسية بحي الروضة في الدمام مصدر ازعاج لسكان  الحي خاصة من تقع بيوتهم على جانبيه نظراً للحشود الهائلة من الشبان الذين يجولون  بسياراتهم على الشارع على مدار الساعة في منظر لا يخلو من المخالفات والتجاوزات  التي وصلت في بعض الحالات الى تحرشات في ظل غياب للدوريات الأمنية - حسب قول سكان -  أبدوا تذمرهم ازاء الممارسات الطائشة التي تحدث بشارعهم مطالبين بتدخل المعنيين بعد  أن عجز الاهالي عن ردع جموع الشباب من التجول المتهور بمركباتهم وسط الشارع  .
ويقول عبدالله حمدان ان معاناة سكان الحي بدأت منذ فترة جراء تجمعات مشبوهة  على مواقع مختلفة بالشارع خاصة في ساعات الليل.
إضافة الى سيل السيارات التي  تجول فيه ذهابا وايابا منوها الى ان الشارع الذي بات يطلق عليه «شارع فرة» اصبح  مقصدا للشباب من داخل وخارج الحي والذين يصل عددهم للمئات أحيانا .
واوضح خالد  الحسين ان الشارع يشهد جمهرة شبابية من مختلف المراحل العمرية مبديا امتعاضه لما  يجري من ممارسات سلبية وصل اثرها على عدد من السكان من خلال المضايقات والتحرشات  التي يمارسونها تجاه فتيات اثناء مرورهن.
ولفت علي البكر الى ان الشارع يعد  شريانا رئيسيا للحي وتقع على جانبيه مدارس للبنين والبنات ومسجد ومركز الحي  والحديقة العامة اضافة لعشرات البيوت على امتداده منوها الى انه منع ابناءه من  اللهو بالحديقة الواقعة المجاورة خوفا عليهم من الشبان المتسكعين أو تعرضهم لحادث  مروري من قبل متهورين بالقيادة . 
ويرى محمد الخالدي ان سكان الحي وصل بهم الحال  الى تحاشي المرور في الشارع خوفاً على انفسهم من مواجهة الشباب الطائش وخوفا من  ردود فعلهم الطائشة .
و أكد عدد من السكان تلقيهم تهديدات واعتداءات على  سياراتهم نتيجة اعتراضهم لبعض الشباب أو لإبلاغهم الجهات الأمنية عنهم.
وعبر  سالم زايد عن تذمره من المنظر العام للموقع حيث لم يكتف الشباب بممارسة هواياتهم  الغريبة وانما اصبح تواجدهم على شكل مجموعات تجلس أمام زوايا البيوت ومنهم من اتخذ  المساحات الواسعة على جانبي الشارع للعب الكرة. 
واشار محمد العمر الى ان اسم  «الفرة» يطلق على الشارع ذائع الصيت بالنسبة للشباب المراهقين ليس على مستوى الحي  فحسب وانما في الدمام إضافة الى معرفة رجال الامن بهذا الاسم عندما نقوم بالابلاغ  عن التجاوزات التي تحصل فيه.
واشار عبدالمنعم ابراهيم الى عدم اكتراث الشباب  بالقاطنين بالحي وعدم خشيتهم من الدوريات الامنية حيث يعمدون الى رفع مسجلات  سيارتهم بشكل مرتفع يزعج المواطنين والتفحيط بمركباتهم.
ونوه خالد محمد الى طرق  بعض الشباب للتحايل على الدوريات الامنية منها مغادرة الشارع لدقائق معدودة لحين  ذهاب دورية الأمن ليعودوا بعدها للتجول في الشارع مسببن ازعاجا للسكان خاصة في  اوقات متأخرة من الليل.
وربما يكون  عدم وجود أماكن مخصصة للشباب هو  السبب المشترك لجمعهم بالشارع واللهو بوسطه.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

4 آسيويين برفقة فتاة في شقة مشبوهة بجدة


تمكنت شرطة جدة من مداهمة احدى الشقق المشتبه بها في حي العزيزية  عقب ان حامت حول الشقة شبهات بوجود ممارسات محرمة وارتياد عدد من الوافدين الموقع  بصفة يومية وطوال ساعات اليوم خاصة في فترة الصباح وهو ما اثار حولها الشبهات لذا  شرع رجال القوة في مراقبة الموقع على مدار الساعة بهدف التأكد من تلك المعلومات  ومعرفة ما يدور داخله .
أعمال الرقابة للشقة دامت عدة ايام جرى خلالها رصد ما  يدور داخل الشقة، حيث اشارت التحريات بان الشقة تستقبل عددا من الوافدين في ساعات  الصباح وعقب منتصف الليل حيث يمكث بها لوقت لا يتجاوز الساعتين، وأكدت التحريات  بانه يوجد داخل الشقة عدة اشخاص تشير هيئتهم الى انهم من بنجلاديش
وكانت الشبهات  قد تزايدت وهو ما دعا الى فرض اعمال الرقابة على الموقع اعقبها مداهمة المسكن وتم  ضبط 4 رجال من الجنسية البنجلاديشية كانوا في وضع مشبوه مع فتاة من الجنسية  الاندونيسية تم ايقافهم جميعا كما اشار العقيد مسفر الجعيد الناطق الاعلامي لشرطة  جدة والذي أكد ان عدد الموقوفين على ذمة القضية هم خمسة اشخاص و اشار الى ان  الشبهات حول الموقع استدعت اتخاذ اللازم حياله .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مريض نفسي ينهي حياته صعقا بالكهرباء 



أنهى مريض نفسي يبلغ من العمر 34 عاما حياته بصعق كهربائي في قرية  العمرية بشرق مدينة جازان وقد باشر قسم الأدلة الجنائية بشرطة الدفاع المدني بجازان  ليلة البارحة عملية الانتحار وتشير التفاصيل إلى قيام شخص يدعى طارق أبو شملة حكمي  ويبلغ من العمر 35 عاماً قام بلف سلك كهربائي على يده وإيصاله بالتيار الكهربائي  مما تسبب في صعقه كهربائية أدت إلى وفاته إذ أن الشخص حسب إفادة أحد أقاربه بأنه  مصاب بمرض نفسي ، وأوضح الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة منطقة جازان المقدم عوض بن عبد الله  القحطاني بأن الشرطة تلقت بلاغا بانتحار المواطن وعلى الفور تم انتقال الشرطة  والأدلة الجنائية والطبيب الشرعي للموقع ليتم العثور على مواطن يبلغ من العمر 34  عاما قام بالانتحار ، وأشار إلى أن المواطن مريض نفسي وتم معاينة الجثة من قبل  الطبيب الشرعي ورفع البصمات من قبل الأدلة الجنائية وتم إيداع الجثة في ثلاجة  الموتى لمتابعة التحقيقات .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مراهق يدهس طالبة أمام أبواب الكلية بحائل  ويلوذ بالفرار



اصيبت احدى طالبات كلية الطب بجامعة حائل امام بوابة الكلية فى حى  اجاء عندما تعرضت لحادث دهس قبل دخولها الكلية وذكر الناطق الاعلامى بشرطة حائل  المقدم عبدالعزيز الزنيدى ان الحادث وقع اول امس أمام بوابة كلية الطب الجنوبية بحي  أجا لطالبة تبلغ من العمر 24 عاماً من قبل حدث يبلغ من العمر 14 عاماً وتم إسعاف  الفتاة ونقلها للمستشفى نظراً لإصابتها البليغة. 
جرى التعميم على أوصاف المركبة  التي قامت بدهس الفتاة والتي ارتكب سائقها الهرب بعد الحادث وبعد ظهر اليوم نفسه  قام ذوو السائق بتسليم ابنهم لإدارة مرور منطقة حائل جرى إيقافه ولايزال التحقيق  جاريا وطالب اولياء امور الطالبات ادارة الجامعة والمرور بايجاد حلول للحد من  السرعة والازدحام الذى يعانى منه اولياء الامور وخاصة عند الحضور والانصراف خاصة  البوابات الجنوبية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

6 رجال أمن مزيفين يسلبون العمالة ويقيمون في غرفهم 






أوقفت شرطة منطقة الرياض ثلاثة جناة قاموا بانتحال صفة رجال أمن  وقاموا بسلب العمالة الوافدة بالتهديد.
وكانت فرق دوريات الأمن قد تمكنت من  القبض على شخص يرتدي الزي العسكري برتبة رائد بعد قيامه بتفتيش عدد من العمالة  الوافدة داخل العمارة التي يسكنونها, حيث وجد في سطح البناية داخل غرفة مغلقة  مختبئاً لدى أحد المقيمين العرب، ووجد زي عسكري معلق خلف الجاني برتبة رائد تابعة  للشرطة وبها جهاز (كنود) شبيه بالجهاز اليدوي الأمني، وأقر الجاني أن البدلة تخصه  وبتفتيشها وجدت بداخلها إقامتان إحداها لوافد يمني الجنسية والثانية لوافد باكستاني  الجنسية وجهازا جوال, وقد برر الشخص الذي آواه في سكنه أن الجاني قام بتهديده وطلب  عدم الإبلاغ عنه, وتم تسليمهما لمركز شرطة النسيم.
كما تم القبض على شخص قام  بسلب مبلغ (500) ريال حيث قام بتهديد شخص يعمل في محل لتغيير الزيوت بالسلاح الابيض  وفر هاربا وتمت متابعته وضبطه، وسلم الجاني لمركز شرطة العليا.
كما تمكنت فرق  دوريات الأمن من ضبط 3 من الجناة يرتدون الزي العسكري منتحلين صفة رجل أمن وقاموا  بدخول مجمع تجاري، ثم اتجهوا إلى عامل بمحل «اتصالات» وادعوا أنهم رجال أمن وقاموا  بسلب مبلغ (30000) ريال من داخل الدرج وجهاز جوال، وعند حضور حارس الأمن فر الجناة  على الأقدام وتم توجيه أكثر من فرقة للحي وتمت متابعتهم على الأقدام داخل شوارع  البطحاء وتمت مداهمتهم، وبالتأكد من وضع الأشخاص تبين أنهم من جنسيات مختلفة قاموا  بإيقاف سيارتهم بشارع الغرابي، وتم الانتقال لموقع السيارة وبتفتيشها عُثر بداخلها  على عدد «41» بطاقة اتصال مسبقة الدفع «موبايلي» ، سلم الجناة لمركز شرطة البطحاء.  جهات التحقيق في شرطة منطقة الرياض لا تزال توالي تحقيقاتها بتوسع مع الجناة للكشف  عن المزيد من القضايا التي ارتكبوها بنفس الأسلوب، ولمعرفة أي أساليب أو أنشطة  جديدة لهم، وسيحالون للقضاء حال استيفاء الإجراءات النظامية المتبعة في مثل هذه  القضايا.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مداهمة عصابة تكسير السيارات وسرقتها بالرياض 



أوقفت شرطة منطقة الرياض أربعة جناة في العقد الثاني من العمر إثر  تورطهم في قضايا تكسير سيارات وسرقتها. وكان مركز شرطة المنار قد تلقى عدة بلاغات  عن تكسير سيارات والسرقة منها، وكان اولهم بلاغ من مدير مدارس السفراء الأهلية بحي  الفيحاء الذي افاد بتعرض سبع سيارات عائدة لطلاب المدرسة لتكسير زجاج سياراتهم  وسرقتها من قبل ثلاثة أشخاص ارتكبوا الفرار عند مشاهدتهم من قبل حارس المدرسة. وفي  نفس اليوم تبلغ المركز من قبل مدير مدارس الوسط الأهلية بحي السلام عن قيام ثلاثة  أشخاص بنفس الأوصاف بتكسير زجاج ثلاث سيارات لطلبة المدرسة والسرقة منها. إثر ذلك  تضافرت جهود دوريات الأمن بمنطقة الرياض ووحدة البحث والتحري التابعة لمركز شرطة  المنار التي قامت باتخاذ جملة من الإجراءات البحثية ونصب عدد من الكمائن للقبض على  الجناة, حيث أسفرت الجهود عن القبض على أفراد هذه العصابة وهم أربعة أشخاص في العقد  الثاني من العمر ، وبالتحقيق المبدئي معهم اعترفوا بارتكابها وارتكاب غيرها.  التحقيقات لا تزال جارية معهم بتوسع ومحاصرتهم بالأدلة والقرائن، لمعرفة المزيد من  القضايا التي ارتكبوها بنفس الأسلوب الإجرامي، وللكشف عن أي جرائم أو أساليب أخرى،  وسيحالون إلى القضاء حال انتهاء الإجراءات النظامية. الى ذلك أوقفت شرطة منطقة  الرياض ثلاثة جناة في العقد الثاني من العمر إثر تورطهم في قضايا سرقات سيارات وسلب  وتكسير محلات تجارية والسرقة منها.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وفي جده  ..  

يكافح المخدرات بـالانتحال والسرقة 



ألقت شرطة محافظة جدة القبض على أحد اللصوص انتحل صفة رجل أمن  وسلب أحد الوافدين بحي الروضة شمال المحافظة. وكان مركز شرطة السلامة قد تلقى  بلاغاً من أحد المقيمين من جنسية عربية( في العقد الرابع من عمره ) يفيد فيه بقيام  شخص ادعى أنه أحد رجال الأمن بمكافحة المخدرات، وقام بتفتيشه وأخذ منه جهازي جوال  ومحفظة كان بداخلها ثلاثة آلاف وتسعمائة ريال. وحدة البحث والتحري بمركز شرطة  السلامة قامت باتخاذ عدد من الإجراءات البحثية والتحري عن الفاعل، وأوضح المتحدث  الرسمي باسم شرطة محافظة جدة العقيد مسفر الجعيد أنه تم القبض على المتهم وهو الآن  رهن التحقيق.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وافد هنـدي ينتحـر شنقـًا داخـل غرفتـه 



تحقق الجهات الأمنية بشرطة جدة في حادثة العثور على جثة وافد هندي  وجد معلقا بحبل داخل غرفة مسكنه بحي السلامة، وكان رجال الشرطة في مركز شرطة  السلامة قد فتحوا ملف التحقيق بعد تلقي بلاغ من قبل احد ابناء جلدته المنتحر، والذي  اكد انه عثر عليه متوفى بعد ان ربط نفسه بسقف الغرفة التي يسكنها لتنتقل الاجهزة  المعنية في شرطة جدة والذين عثروا على الجثة مربوطة داخل المسكن.
وجرى استدعاء  الطبيب الشرعي الذي قام على الفور بالكشف على الجثة وتصويرها، فيما تولى فريق من  الأدلة الجنائية تطويق المكان ورفع الآثار والبصمات الموجودة بمسرح الحادث، كما تم  رفع بصمات الجثة، ليتم بعد ذلك إنزال الجثة المعلقة ونقلها لثلاجة الموتى. وكان  رجال التحقيقات قد كثفوا تحرياتهم وتحقيقاتهم حول الحادثة للبحث عما اذا كانت  الحادثة بها شبهة العمد، حيث تشير الفرضيات الى ان الحادثة قد تكون حادثة انتحار من  واقع التحقيق حيث اشار الناطق الاعلامي لشرطة جدة العقيد مسفر الجعيد الى ان  التحقيق في الحادثة بدأ بمجرد تلقي البلاغ، حيث تم رفع كافة الادلة والبصمات من  الموقع .. وقال إن التحقيق لا يزال جاريا للتأكد من كونها حادثة انتحار او ان بها  شبهة جنائية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القبض على رجل أمن أطلق النار على شخص بمطار الملك فهد


ألقت شرطة المنطقة الشرقية القبض على شاب مساء أمس الأول بعد  إطلاقه النار من مسدس كان يحمله على شاب آخر فور وصوله إلى مطار الملك فهد بالدمام  قادماً من نجران.
أوضح ذلك المتحدث الإعلامي لشرطة الشرقية العميد يوسف القحطاني  وقال :إن الجاني أطلق 5 طلقات نارية على المجني عليه داخل مواقف المطار مشيراً إلى  ان المجني عليه أصيب برصاصة واحدة فقط تم على أثره نقله لمستشفى الجبيل العام.  
مؤكداً أن التحقيقات مازالت جارية. فيما أوضحت مصادر  أن الجاني يعمل  رجل أمن بشرطة رحيمة في رأس تنورة وأن إطلاق النار جاء على خلفية خلاف شخصي  بينهما.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الصحة تقر: 5 مستشفيات حكومية تحكم على مواطن بالإيدز  خطأ
دحضت لجنة وزارية (عالية المستوى) صحة تقارير صادرة عن خمسة مستشفيات حكومية في جدة  تفيد جميعها بإصابة شاب مقبل على الزواج بمرض نقص المناعة المكتسبة  (الإيدز).



وأثبتت اللجنة التي أمر بتشكيلها وزير الصحة الدكتور عبد  الله بن عبد العزيز الربيعة بطلان صحة جميع تلك التقارير، حيث أرسلت تقريرا سريا  إلى الوزير  وتضمن توصيات عدة أصدرتها لجنة التحقيق  ووافق عليها الوزير، منها تضارب التحاليل الطبية الخاصة بمرض الإيدز التي أجريت  للشاب في كل من مستشفيات الملك فهد، الملك عبد العزيز، الملك سعود، الولادة  والأطفال، والمختبر الإقليمي في محافظة جدة.



وأفاد تقرير اللجنة أن  التقارير التي أصدرتها المستشفيات هي عبارة عن تحاليل مسحية ومبدئية وتستخدم فيها  كواشف مخبرية من نوع (Murex)، وثبت أنها تعطي نتائج زائفة تصل إلى 10 في  المائة.



واعترف التقرير بوجود مصاعب ومعوقات بالنسبة للبرنامج  الوطني لمكافحة الإيدز في جدة مع كبر حجم العمل في البرنامج والذي يشرف على نحو 50  في المائة من إجمالي حالات الإيدز في المملكة، مؤكدا عدم التنسيق والتعاون بين  مستشفى الملك سعود والبرنامج، ما يؤشر إلى احتمالات حدوث تدهور في هذا البرنامج  المهم.



وأحالت اللجنة الوزارية شكوى تقدم بها شاب في مقتبل العمر  ومقبل على الزواج إلى اللجنة الطبية الشرعية عندما قرر  الزواج وبدأ فحص ما قبل الزواج وفق النظام في مستشفى الملك سعود الذي صعقه تقريره  بأنه مصاب بمرض الإيدز، لتتوالى الفحوصات في عدد من المستشفيات الأخرى على أمل أن  تكون النتيجة خاطئة، وتتالت الفحوصات في أربعة مراكز طبية حكومية أكدت جميعها  إصابته بالمرض.



ووقع الشاب في حالة نفسية يرثى لها، لا سيما أنه  متأكد من خلو حياته من أية علاقات مشبوهة، كما أنه لم يتعرض لنقل دم في حياته، ما  جعله في حالة هستيرية وعزف عن الزواج وشعر بأن حياته تدمرت بالكامل، وأخذ يفكر في  إنهاء حياته، خصوصا بعد أن رفضته عروسه وما رافق ذلك من تشويه سمعته في المجتمع  الذي ينظر لمريض الإيدز بشكوك وريبة. 



ورغم نتائج تقارير المستشفيات  الخمسة، لم يفقد الشاب أمله في براءة دمه من المرض، فقرر إجراء تحليل طبي جديد في  مستشفى خاص، وهنا كانت المفاجأة ... «خلو الشاب من أي مرض وتحديدا الإيدز».  



لم يصدق الشاب نتيجة التقرير، فحمل أوراقه واتجه مرة أخرى إلى  مستشفى حكومي مصطحبا تقرير براءته من المرض، لكن النتائج الحكومية مصرة على إصابته  بالإيدز في تقرير رابع وخامس وسادس أجراها العريس بحثا عن السلامة من المرض  واستعادة سمعته بين أفراد أسرته.



وقادته الحالة النفسية السيئة إلى  مستشفى خاص كبير ومشهور، وأجرى فيه تحليلا جديدا، لتخرج النتيجة ساطعة بسلامته من  أية أمراض معدية بما فيها الإيدز. 



إزاء خطأ التشخيص الذي وقع فيه  الشاب، قرر إقامة دعوى قضائية ضد وزارة الصحة يطالب فيها المستشفيات الخمسة بتعويضه  عن الأضرار النفسية والاجتماعية التي تعرض لها.



وخاطبت اللجنة  الطبية الشرعية وزارة الصحة للرد على دعوى الشاب فشكل الوزير لجنة عالية المستوى  واطلعت على التقارير الطبية واستعانت بخبراء واستدعت الشاب المدعي، مرجعة خطأ  التشخيص إلى نوعية الأجهزة المستخدمة والتي ثبت أنها تعطي نتائج تصل نسبة الخطأ  فيها إلى 10 في المائة وعلى الفور عمد وزير الصحة إلى استبدال الأجهزة الطبية  السابقة بأجهزة حديثة.



وحول شكوى المواطن، أوصت اللجنة الوزارية في  تقريرها بإحالة الموضوع للهيئة الصحية لوجود خطأ في التحاليل الطبية الخاصة بفحصه  من مرض الإيدز التي أجريت له، إضافة إلى مطالبة الشاكي بتعويضه.



كما  أوصت اللجنة بأهمية وضع سياسات وإجراءات حديثة ترتكز على معايير الجودة فيما يخص  تحاليل الإيدز والسيرولوجيى بشكل عام وفحص ما قبل الزواج والعمالة الوافدة على وجه  الخصوص، بالإضافة إلى دراسة إجراء فحوصات تأكيدية تبادلية بين المختبرات المرجعية  تأكيدا لدقة النتائج ولكي لا يتعرض المراجعون إلى مثل هذه الأخطاء، لا سيما أن مثل  هذه الفحوصات بدأت تستهدف شريحة كبيرة من المجتمع.



وأوصى تقرير  اللجنة باستخدام كواشف ذات حساسية وخصوصية عالية لتقليل النتائج الإيجابية الزائفة  في الفحص المبدئي (Elisa)، إذ أن الكاشف كان يستخدم في ذلك الفحص وأدى إلى نتائج  إيجابية زائفة تصل إلى 10 في المائة.



وعن البرنامج الوطني للإيدز في  محافظة جدة، أوصت اللجنة الوكالة المساعدة للطب الوقائي بدراسة وضع البرنامج وتذليل  الصعوبات والمشاكل التي تعترضه وتقديم الدعم اللازم للبرنامج، مع أهمية التنسيق بين  البرنامج ومستشفى الملك سعود في جدة كون البرنامج يشمل نحو 60 في المائة من حالات  الإصابة بالإيدز على مستوى المملكة. 



واستدعت اللجنة الوزارية  برئاسة وكيل الوزارة للشؤون التنفيذية وعضوية الدكتور محمد عبد الله القرني،  الدكتور عبد الرحمن المشرف، والدكتور أحمد كشة الشاب المدعي واستمعت إلى أقواله  وثبت لها تعرضه للخطأ في نتائج التحاليل.



وثبت للجنة الوزارية تكرار  واقعة الشاب مع حالتين متشابهتين لحالته تعودان لمريضتين سعوديتين 



وقابلت اللجنة المنسق الوطني لبرنامج مكافحة الإيدز في  جدة الدكتورة سناء فلمبان، الدكتور طارق المدني استشاري الأمراض المعدية في كلية  الطب، الدكتور محمود عبد الجواد مدير إدارة الرخص الطبية والصيدلة في صحة جدة،  وأخصائي المختبر محمد آل سودان، وحصلت منهم على إفاداتهم في  القضية.



كما أجرت اللجنة الوزارية تحقيقاتها مع رئيسة قسم الفيروسات  (المصليات) في مختبر مستشفى الملك فهد في جدة الدكتورة مها شحاته، وكذلك أخصائية  المختبر في المستشفى ملاك مهدي ودرست اللجنة أوراق المعاملة ونتائج التحاليل التي  أجريت للشاكي في كافة المختبرات في مستشفيات القطاع الخاص  والحكومي.



وحول البرنامج الوطني لمكافحة الإيدز، أفادت الدكتورة  سناء فلمبان أن عدد حالات الإيدز في محافظة جدة تمثل 50 في المائة من إجمالي حالات  الإيدز المكتشفة في المملكة، وإذا أضيفت مكة والطائف تصل نسبة العدد إلى 60 في  المائة، مشيرة إلى أن حجم العمل كبير جدا في البرنامج، لكنها في المقابل أكدت على  أن البرنامج يعاني من تدهور في جميع الخدمات التي يؤديها وازدواجية في المرجعية  وعدم وضوح الرؤيا المستقبلية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

التحقيق مع خليجي أوقف سيارته على خط  القطار



تحقق شرطة محافظة بقيق، مع خليجي (50 سنة)، تسبب مساء أول من أمس في توقف قطار  كان في رحلة بين الرياض والدمام، بعد أن علقت سيارته، وهي من نوع «جيب» على قضبان  سكة الحديد، على بعد 10 كيلومترات جنوب المحافظة. 

وأوضحت شرطة المنطقة الشرقية في بيان أصدرته أمس   أن «سائق القطار اضطر إلى التوقف عند مشاهدة السيارة، من دون الاصطدام فيها، وتبين  أثناء إجراء التحقيق مع صاحب السيارة، الذي كان متواجداً في الموقع، أنه أثناء  محاولة عبور الصحراء، ومحاولة تجاوز السكك الحديد، علقت سيارته في القضبان، وعند  مشاهدة القطار قادماً باتجاهه ترجل من سيارته من دون أن يصاب أو سيارته بأي  أذى».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

المرور يدعو لتحديث البيانات لتلافي عقوبات «ساهر»


على الرغم من الحملة الإعلامية التي أطلقتها الإدارة العامة  للمرور مؤخراً حول نظام ساهر، تفاجأ عدد من المواطنين بوجود مخالفات مرورية عليهم  اثناء مراجعاتهم لإحدى الإدارات الحكومية بالدمام دون علم منهم بتحرير هذه  المخالفات، معبرين في الوقت نفسه عن استيائهم من هذا الإجراء دون علمهم أو أشعارهم  من قبل ادارة المرور خاصة بعد ان تضاعفت المبالغ عليهم نظراً لانتهاء المدة المحددة  لتسديد الغرامة المالية والتي حددتها ادارة المرور وهي شهر ابتداء من تسجيل  المخالفة في الحاسب الآلي . في حين قال مدير مرور المنطقة الشرقية العميد علي  السويلم: إن تطبيق نظام ساهر سوف يحل هذه الاشكالية ،حيث سيتم ارسال المخالفات  ونوعيتها وقيمتها الى جوال أي مخالف ، داعياً الجميع الى تحديث بياناتهم حتى يتسنى  للإدارة خدمتهم بصورة نموذجية ، مؤكدا ان نظام ساهر في طور الانتهاء منه وسوف يبدأ  فعليا في غضون اسابيع بالمنطقة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 8 و37 دقيقه صباحا ً:

درجة الحراره / 19 مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 100 %

سرعة الرياح /  3 كم / ساعه

الرؤيه / 3 كم


اترك المجال لمراسلينا شبووك وملووك  لإضافة مالديهم من أخبار

وإن تمكنت سكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة م استجد لدي من أخبار اليوم

----------


## احلام ضائعه

الجناة فروا بها إلى مكان مجهول

8 شباب يخطفون خادمة ويتناوبون على اغتصابها بالقطيف


ياااااارب لهدرجه وصلت منطقتنا الامنه 
اصبحت مكان الخوووووف والرعب 
والخرااااب ......؟!!
الى متى سنبقى هكذا 
هل نقول من عدم الوظائف اصبحت البطاله سائده في المنطقه
ام نقول من قلة التربيه والواازع الديني 
نسأل الله حسن الخاتمه
العجل يامولاي ياحجة الله 
شمعه 
جزاك المولى خير الجزاء

----------


## ملكة سبأ

يعطيك العافيه شمعة 

واتيت بالخبر التالي 




8 ساعات لإعادة اصبع مبتورة لعريس






خضع شاب - 27 عاماً- لعملية جراحية استمرت 8 ساعات متواصلة لإعادة  اصبعه المبتورة تسبب في بتره خاتم الخطوبة.
وتعود التفاصيل عندما حاول الشاب  إمساك باب حديدي بمنزله لتغيير تجاهه مما أدّى الى بتر اصبع البنصر اليمنى عن مستوى  العقلة الوسطى نتيجة تعلق خاتم الخطوبة بالباب الحديدي مما أدى الى بتر كامل  بالاصبع.
ليتوجه بعدها المريض إلى مستشفى خاص وفور وصوله تم توجيهه إلى غرفة  العمليات و استغرقت الجراحة 7 ساعات حيث بدأت من الساعة 11 مساء وحتى الساعة 7  صباحا.
يشار إلى أن الشاب يعتزم الاحتفال بزفافه في إجازة منتصف العام  الدراسي.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

تفحم ثلاثيني داخل سيارتة بالأحساء 

لقي ثلاثيني مصرعه صباح امس حرقا داخل سيارتة السوبر بان ،حيث  اصطدم بخرسانة في طريق القرى الشمالية بمحافظة الاحساء و نشب الحريق في السيارة  بأكملها ولم يستطع احد إنقاذه ،حيث تفحم داخل السيارة ،وقد هرع الدفاع المدني  بمحافظة الاحساء في اطفاء الحريق واخراج جثة المتوفى 38 عاما متفحما ، وقد تابع  الحادث مدير الدفاع المدني بمحافظة الاحساء المقدم محمد يحيى الزهراني وقد تم إيداع  الجثة في ثلاجة مستشفى الملك فهد بالهفوف .

----------


## ملكة سبأ

القبض على مقيم سجل جلسات المحكمة بهاتف جوال سراً


كشف جهاز جوال عن قيام مقيم من جنسية عربية بتسجيل جلسة المحكمة, أثناء نظر قضيته  مع زوجته, التي يطالبها فيها ببيت الطاعة, في حين ترفض الزوجة وتطلب الطلاق. 

القصة بدأت عندما أوشك قاضي المحكمة العامة في الرياض من الانتهاء من جلسة  نزاع بين زوج وزوجته, فإذا بصوت جهاز جوال ينبعث من جيب الزوج, لتكشف الزوجة للقاضي  أن زوجها يقوم بتسجيل جلسة المحكمة, فسأل القاضي الزوج عن حقيقة الأمر لكنه أنكر في  البداية وزعم أن جهاز الجوال قام بالتسجيل خطأ, ولكن بمراجعة جهاز التسجيل تم كشف  الحقيقة, بأن الزوج قام بتسجيل الجلسة كاملة، فتم استدعاء شرطة المحكمة، حيث قبضت  عليه ويتم إخضاعه للتحقيق.

----------


## نبراس،،،

شكرا لهذا الجهد الكبيير اخواتي 
اتمنى لكم التوفيق داائما

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*ما شاء  الله  الاخبار اليوم  دسمة جدا* 

*حادثة الاغتصاب  هذه  كارثة اجتماعية * 

*طالبة  تضرب      معلم  ملاكم      حي  الروضة  والمراهقون* 

*آسيويين    مع  آسيوية          انتحار  اول   وثاني * 

*انتحال صفة رجال  الامن   تتكرر  كثيرا       عصابات  سرقة السيارات* 

*رجل الامن  يستعمل  سلاحة  الرسمي  لاختلاف  شخصي * 

*وقصة  الايدز  هذه  الاعظم * 

*ولا اريد ان ادخل في   قصة  لو   ولو   ولو    لانها جريمة  ممكن* 

*ان  يذهب  ضحيتها  ابرياء  كثر * 

*تشكري  ابنتي  على  الاخبار  المزعجة  * 

*بس  ما تزعلي  مني   هي  الاخبار  هيك  شو  خصك  انتي * 

*هههههههههههههههه*

*ابو  طارق*

----------


## ليلاس

*الله يعطييك العاااااافية  .. خيتي ع المجهووود ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ...*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

احلااام  .. 





> الجناة فروا بها إلى مكان مجهول
> 
> 8 شباب يخطفون خادمة ويتناوبون على اغتصابها بالقطيف
> 
> 
> ياااااارب لهدرجه وصلت منطقتنا الامنه 
> اصبحت مكان الخوووووف والرعب 
> والخرااااب ......؟!!
> الى متى سنبقى هكذا 
> ...



 :huh:  آآخ نفسيتي ززفت بسبب هالخبر

ياربي الى متى هالصمت من الناس نكتفي بس بالاستنكار والكتابه في المنتديات والمواقع اخباريه

وين الناس اللي عليها المعتمد كبارات البلد اللي يسموهم وجهاء 

مع احترامي وعذرا  :huh:  والا الوجاهه والاكباريه بس انو الواحد فيكم يصف ضمن مجموعه للقاء ملك أو امير

أو الوفاده على وزير أو مسؤول للمجامله ولاتنسو تلتقطو كم صوره معاهم

اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووف من قلب والله .


آسفه حبيبتي والله من القهر تكلمت

تسلم لي هالطله ياارب 

ويحفظك ربي من كل سوء

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ملووكه ..

يعطيك ألف عافيه على الجهد

تسلمي حبيبتي عالنشره لاخلا لاعدم 

تعالي كوووووووووول (كل ) يووم  :blink: 

مووفقه دووم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نبرااس ..

تسلم خيي لاعدمنا هالحضور ياارب

موفق لكل طاعه بعون الله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طارق ..

الشكر لك باباتي 

ماننحرم من حضورك ياارب

 :worried:  ومعاك حق والله أخبار اليوم أكثر من مزعجه

يوم كئييييب .. الله يعين 

في العين قذا وفي القلب شجى

يكفيك شر الايام وكل سوء

مووفق باباتي و تدوم لنا ياارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تخفضها إلى ما دون الصفر 
كتلة هوائية باردة تعصف بدرجات الحرارة في المملكة



توقعت الرئاسة العامة للأرصاد وحماية البيئة، تأثر مناطق المملكة بكتلة هوائية  باردة تؤدي إلى انخفاض ملموس في درجات الحرارة تصل الصغرى منها دون الصفر المئوي  على المناطق الشمالية ثم مناطق وسط وشرق المملكة وتمتد
إلى بقية المناطق تباعاً  وذلك بداية من مساء اليوم الاثنين وحتى الخميس المقبل.  
وأشارت الرئاسة في  تقرير لها بأن الكتلة الهوائية الباردة ستكون مصحوبة برياح نشطة تصل سرعتها60كم/س  تؤدي إلى أتربة مثارة قد تتحول إلى عواصف ترابية، وأوضحت بان ذلك يشمل نشاط في  الرياح السطحية بالبحر الأحمر والخليج العربي.

وعن الطقس المتوقع بالنسبة  لليوم الاثنين، جاء في تقرير الرئاسة توقعات بتوالي درجات الحرارة انخفاضها على  مناطق شمال المملكة تمتد لتشمل الأجزاء الشمالية من منطقة الرياض والمنطقة الشرقية  ، ومنطقة المدينة المنورة يصحب ذلك نشاط في الرياح السطحية مثيرةً للأتربة والغبار  وتحد من مدى الرؤية الأفقية، مع وجود تشكيلات من السحب على المنطقة الشرقية وأجزاء  من القصيم والرياض في حين تظهر السحب الركامية على مرتفعات الباحة قد تشمل مرتفعات  الطائف، عسير وجازان . وتزداد نسبة الرطوبة على مناطق شمال المملكة والأجزاء  الشمالية من وسط المملكة والمرتفعات الجنوبية الغربية مع فرصة لتكون الضباب خلال  الليل والصباح الباكر.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 10 و33 دقيقه مسائا ًً:

 درجة الحراره / 22 مئويه

 نسبة الرطوبه / 56 %

 سرعة الرياح /  3 كم / ساعه

 الرؤيه / 6 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

السلطات العراقية تعدم اليوم "علي الكيماوي"




قالت مصادر عراقية، إن السلطات القضائية في البلاد نفذت صباح الاثنين، حكم الإعدام  بحق علي حسن المجيد، ابن عم الرئيس العراقي المقبور صدام حسين. 

ونقل التلفزيون العراقي الرسمي عن متحدث باسم الحكومة العراقية قوله إن "حكم  الإعدام نفذ صباح الاثنين،" بعدما كان تأجل لأسباب سياسية، لكن لم يعرف حتى الآن ما  الذي دفع السلطات إلى اتخاذ قرار تنفيذ الحكم.

واشتهر المجيد باسم "علي الكيماوي"، بعدما أمر بضرب الأكراد في شمال العراق  بالأسلحة الكيماوية عام 1987، وهي الحملة التي وصفتها منظمات كردية بأنها إبادة  جماعية.

والأسبوع الماضي، أصدرت المحكمة العراقية العليا حكماً جديداً بإعدام "علي  الكيماوي"، في قضية حلبجة، وهي رابع عقوبة إعدام تصدر بحق ابن عم صدام، وأحد أعمدة  حزب البعث العراقي المنحل.

وذكر مصدر قضائي لـcnn أن المحكمة قضت بإعدام "علي الكيماوي" لدوره في هجوم  الغاز في بلدة حلبجة الكردية عام 1988، والذي أسفر عن مقتل ما يقدر بنحو 5000  كردي.

وسبق أن تلقى المجيد حكماً بالإعدام لدوره في قمع انتفاضة الشيعة في جنوب  العراق عام 1991، والتي أعقبت حرب الخليج الثانية، أي حرب إخراج القوات العراقية من  الكويت عام 1991، والتي سقط فيها ما بين 20 ألفاً إلى 100 ألف شيعي من جنوب  العراق.

يشار إلى أن المحكمة المعنية بقضية "الأنفال" قد أصدرت حكماً بالإعدام على  "علي الكيماوي."


صدق من قال : لكل ظالم نهايه

والله يمهل ولايهمل

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*ياالله سترك من المصايب والبلاوي*
*وش صاير بالدنيااا  الصغار يدمرون حالهم بعمر الزهور* 
*من المسؤول  عن هذه الاحداث ؟*
*العجل يافرج الله العجل*
*الله يعطيكم الف عااافيه شمعه ...ملووكه*
*وربي يوفقكم لكل خير بحق محمد وآل محمد*
*دمتما بحمى المولى*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شذااوي ..

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 

الله يعافيك ياارب ويحميك من كل سوء




> *من المسؤول  عن هذه الاحداث ؟*



يمكن صعب نحصر المسؤوليه في اشخاص معينين

يعني المجتمع كله مسؤول .. كلنا مسؤولين 

وواجب علينا الحراك والتصرف لمحاربة هالاجرام حتى ترجع القطيف آمنه

تسلمي حبيبتي عالتواصل

مووفقه دووم

----------

